# Big River Longbows by John McDonald



## AZ-Stickler213 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello everybody, 

I'm in the market for a new longbow and ran across 'Big River Bows' by John McDonald just a couple of days ago. The craftsmanship of these bows really caught my eye and I was curious what you're thoughts might be about John's bows; does anyone own one his bows? If so, what are your thoughts? Also, is there a website for Big River Bows? I can't seem to locate it if there is. 

Thanks!


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

No John doesn't have a web site. I dont think I have his number anymore. He makes a really nice bow. If you contact the footed shaft Terry will have Johns info.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Neither one of those guys have websites....I bought a 59er from John once and didn't like it and he said send it back...so I did and it took about a month to get my check back....I did get it but it took longer than I thought it should have...nice bow though...



Dewayne


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

715-423-9528 I have two, my brother has 5 or 6. The longbow you're probably looking at is kind of like a 21 Century except with Norb Johnson craftsmanship (and taste). I don't know about John's 59er, but his Super K is more super than Bears, because it has John's limbs and not Bears. I shot OO1 and got 213 FPS, but I don't remember the poundage or the arrow I was shooting. We shot it with a real SK at a A&J convention (Allen & Jennings what I call P&Y), nobody wanted to shoot the real one.

John's a crusty ole guy in a good way. No web site (or computer) and I doubt if he has a cell phone. Talking to him is a trip and a half. 10 year ago I went to his shop just to see him do some work - great time.

May have one of his bows for sale in spring. That longbow (21C) 64 inches and 48 at 28.

Bowmania


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

Dewayne, The footed shaft has a web site now, check it out.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Marc, I'm sorry I was talking about John McDonald and John McCollough...I think I got the two mixed up???


Dewayne


----------

